# saints mother fucking row IV



## septango (Jun 22, 2013)

dear lord this game looks fun, I can not wait to get another one of these amazing clusterfuck adventures 

I really like the whole cyberpunk thing

I don't know how I feel about superpowers though

anyway disscus while I go beat down pedestrians in a pantless fursuit


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 22, 2013)

I kinda preferred the first two games despite the silliness and fun of SR3.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 22, 2013)

I always preferred the subtlety of GTA.
In the SR is a GTA mock up with penises everywhere


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 22, 2013)

I think they're just trying way too hard to appeal to the "lol bewbies" kind of kiddy teen crowd, at this point. (A dubstep gun? Fucking _really?_)

I liked SR2. And parts of SR3.
But I think I'm going to stick with GTA and the ones I already have, for now.


----------



## septango (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the whole inmaturity and craziness thing is what makes it so appealing, sorta a breather from all the serious AAA shit, hell thats one of the reasons I like borderlands so much too


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't think BL2 was all that immature. Sure it had the butt stallion monologue, but the rest of the humour was mostly because the characters were psychotic. 
Ceiling chairs, Matchstick quest, audio logs, robot trying to kill you with old music.
The game didn't amuse me because of lulbewbs and ass


----------



## septango (Jun 22, 2013)

I really just ment tounge-in-cheek goofy humour, 

an I also find sr funny in the same way I find spoofs or regular show funny- never know what the hell is gunna happen next and it doesn't take itself seriously at all

that being said, im nervous about this next one a bit- I think outdoing themselves may be starting to collapse in on itself


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 23, 2013)

seems like it will be fun but not something deep. which is fine and it's good to have a mindless fun game that doesn't try to be something more meaningful. Sides GTA is much better on the subtitly and story.


----------



## veeno (Jun 23, 2013)

It looks just like the third one with super powers.

Not that there's anything wrong with that but jeez.


----------



## septango (Jun 23, 2013)

veeno said:


> It looks just like the third one with super powers.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that but jeez.



thats cus its really a dlc that got blown out of proportion so they built it into a new game


----------



## veeno (Jun 23, 2013)

septango said:


> thats cus its really a dlc that got blown out of proportion so they built it into a new game


I did not know this.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jun 23, 2013)

I just like the silliness of it. Nowadays,  many games are trying to be deep and meaningful when you honestly just can't take them seriously. The whole 'Gamers need to play this with a serious face' approach got pretty old a while ago. 

If you want seriousness, GTA is waiting for you.


----------



## septango (Jun 23, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I just like the silliness of it. Nowadays,  many games are trying to be deep and meaningful when you honestly just can't take them seriously. The whole 'Gamers need to play this with a serious face' approach got pretty old a while ago.
> 
> If you want seriousness, GTA is waiting for you.




says the person with an andrew ryan quote in their sig :v

and serious games are great, but just doing one type of experiance isnt


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 23, 2013)

septango said:


> thats cus its really a dlc that got blown out of proportion so they built it into a new game



That dlc part was pretty darn fun.


----------



## Saga (Jun 23, 2013)

GTA includes actual crime and mafia work, that you're doing for a reason. SR3+ is just a bunch of fucktards running around being fucktards.
1 & 2 were alright.


----------



## septango (Aug 9, 2013)

lordy, anyone see this yet?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm sorry saints row...I rather play SR1 and SR2 and maybe SR3...
I'm sorry...Im going back to San Andreas


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like utter shit


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 9, 2013)

I played the little downloadable character creator thing.

It's the exact same thing as 3.
Maybe 5 items were new.
No. Just no. I know it was developed from a DLC, but they could at least make an _effort_, for fuck's sake.
I'm gonna keep my money for GTA 5.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 9, 2013)

septango said:


> lordy, anyone see this yet?


Wut. I feel like they're probably losing money off of that...then again, I don't think they really care.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2013)

DerekFoxtail said:


> Wut. I feel like they're probably losing money off of that...then again, I don't think they really care.



Them affording it may have something to do with it costing a million dollars.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 9, 2013)

septango said:


> lordy, anyone see this yet?


So they give two cars, A lambo and a Prius. Also a week in the Jefferson for two.
The two are going to have a fight about the lambo fo' sho.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 10, 2013)

Saints Row is what this forum is, but its members think they're GTA.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

You can boost like fucking F-Zero and fly!?! :O
Ridiculous finishers! Aliens!? I didn't think I'd ever see a Saints Row game like this! Sign me the fuck up. I remember my days of fiending on Crackdown. I'll take something similar!! Can't wait for this.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 14, 2013)

septango said:


> lordy, anyone see this yet?


*Plastic Surgery
lolwat?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

You wonder what the main item of that package is at that point. lol

And I looked up this "Dubstep gun". Shit looks awesome. It's like a double neon transverse wave except not in R-Type.


----------



## veeno (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTZW0OGUoLk

This game looks fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 15, 2013)

I wish I could preorder it because I want that gun AND THE FUCKING JET

Also Matt Miller -fangirl squee-


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2013)

I saw him boostin like Sanic. o3o

I remember Crackdown. One of my favorite 360 games ever. This game is just like it.


----------



## Saga (Aug 17, 2013)

Needs more hoods.
The reason I bought SR1 was because it was about gangs. GTA was alright but I'm not too big a fan of the whole mafia thing. I wanted to do drive-bys, dress in XXL clothes and shoot sideways.

SR2 retained hood life.  (Also GTA: San Andreas, need I say more?)
SR3 was incorporated, the saints became movie stars instead of crack pushers, and cyberpunk annoyed the fuck out of me. I couldnt even shoot sideways :c

...now you're the god damned president with alien powers fighting space invader with a dubstep gun.
*â€‹THE FUCK HAPPENED, 3RD STREET SAINTS?*

Edit: I just saw this on the first page



Saga said:


> GTA includes actual crime and mafia work, that you're doing for a reason. SR3+ is just a bunch of fucktards running around being fucktards.
> 1 & 2 were alright.


What the actual fuq? I didnt post that. WHAT IS THIS, BLACK MAGIC?
Edit Edit: Okay maybe I did and didn't remember. I'm still suspicious of shenanigans.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 17, 2013)

I miss SR1/2 cos of all the repeatable side missions, territory control, shootouts, and store robberies. Also break-n-entry of said stores. Shit was awesome. And it's more "gamey" approach rather than the srs GTA games made me super happy.

But SR3/4 are really taking the piss. I liked SR3 in co-op, but I could never play it solo, and I'm definitely not jumping on the SR4 wagon.

RIP SR


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 17, 2013)

They tried to appease us by bringing back Gat...
InB4 that Gat isnt real


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 17, 2013)

SR 4 has evil cars cheat. this will prolly be my favorite SR4.
also SR seemed to have gone down the not giving two fucks and doing stuff cause it's fun, which more games need to do and is refreshing.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 18, 2013)

So, they've pushed the release date for SR4 back in Australia, and it's now out three days after GTA5. 

Goodbye SR4, it was good knowing you.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> SR 4 has evil cars cheat. this will prolly be my favorite SR4.
> also SR seemed to have gone down the not giving two fucks and doing stuff cause it's fun, which more games need to do and is refreshing.



You can run UP WALLS!!!! :O


----------



## Saga (Aug 18, 2013)

I understand the whole thing about games being too serious and needing to lay back a bit, but there is a point where the game just becomes ridiculous. 
Of course this can be hilarious like shown here but to have 100% acid trips 100% of the time would get old.


----------



## Midnight_Amethyst (Aug 18, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> So, they've pushed the release date for SR4 back in Australia



You guys also know that Aus is getting a censored version of the game that won't be compadible with other versions yeah?
And we apparently have an 'R' rating now........


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> SR 4 has evil cars cheat. this will prolly be my favorite SR4.
> also SR seemed to have gone down the not giving two fucks and doing stuff cause it's fun, which more games need to do and is refreshing.


The problem is to some people
"you can only do so much before it just becomes meh"

Since I know this game was nothing more than a DLC for SR3 I'm not that excited for it, same reason I wasnt excited for Dead island Riptide which was pretty much a DLC made to be a full game.

Then there's that whole thing about even before SR3 came out they already mentioned "yea we are already working on SR4".

Just its too much for those who did play SR1 and SR2 which was pretty much Gangs vs Gangs, then SR3 came about and we went "well its a gang vs a mob like group, ok thats fine I guess" then now its..."a gang...vs..aliens?"


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 18, 2013)

Saints Row is just basically Boondocks. The first 2 seasons of Boondocks had some of the political vibe from the comics, but then they realized it was funnier and more fun when everyone had a "nigga moment" and ran with it on the later seasons. So in Saints Row they diverged from the same game with better graphics to more absurdity, or "more niggahs fighting". If your fun relies on living in the past, go back to 1 and 2. If the progression of absurdity is fun, there's the new ones. 

They could bring back some of the older game mechanics and customizations, but other than that...whatever least they're not being ultra repetitive with all the sequels...so funny how gamer entitlement works. "Too much of the same game with all these sequels" "Oh my god they changed it with the sequels"

What the fuck ever.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 18, 2013)

The thing with changing games with the sequels is that gamers want the developers to add to and further develop and expand upon the things that already exist whilst retaining the core of the game that made it likeable in the first place.

Not warp the everloving shit out of it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 18, 2013)

Seems to me that only some people have the problem, in this case it's funny and fun to play just minus some of the game mechanics they can put back, as well as the customizations since you can play as either gender but lacked serious voice customizations in the 3rd one. It was kinda hard to play as a Black female when the voices were stereotypes of "valley girl" "latina" and "overly done Russian woman" It's still more accessible to more people than GTA at this point where it's trying to be all hardcore and just really is boring with a "huff puff mah chest, I'm a man" shit going. 

I don't mind, its still a fun game, and most of the time you can just do shit to see what you can get away with.

Not to mention with all the issues with THQ, least they bothered to do something different.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Saints Row is just basically Boondocks. The first 2 seasons of Boondocks had some of the political vibe from the comics, but then they realized it was funnier and more fun when everyone had a "nigga moment" and ran with it on the later seasons. So in Saints Row they diverged from the same game with better graphics to more absurdity, or "more niggahs fighting". If your fun relies on living in the past, go back to 1 and 2. If the progression of absurdity is fun, there's the new ones.
> 
> They could bring back some of the older game mechanics and customizations, but other than that...whatever least they're not being ultra repetitive with all the sequels...so funny how gamer entitlement works. "Too much of the same game with all these sequels" "Oh my god they changed it with the sequels"
> 
> What the fuck ever.



But they havent changed anything...

Saints deal group A, B, and C. A group D appears and the saints deal with them.

They really didnt change the formula, its just the weirdness of things going on. Sure we can go back to playing the first two games...that doesnt stop the fact we are still part of the group who play saints row, it doesn't stop some people to go "Somehow a gang formed to protect their area grew big enough to anger a crime syndicate had been a threat to aliens..."


But it really doesnt change one thing my friend said "SR4 is like DI:Riptide with very small and minor things added, and folks gonna start bitching about how its a standalone instead of a DLC when it comes out actually"

Thing is DI: Riptide may have not meant to be like a DLC, but SR4 is based OFF a DLC they were doing for SR3


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Saints Row is just basically Boondocks. The first 2 seasons of Boondocks had some of the political vibe from the comics, but then they realized it was funnier and more fun when everyone had a "nigga moment" and ran with it on the later seasons. So in Saints Row they diverged from the same game with better graphics to more absurdity, or "more niggahs fighting". If your fun relies on living in the past, go back to 1 and 2. If the progression of absurdity is fun, there's the new ones.
> 
> They could bring back some of the older game mechanics and customizations, but other than that...whatever least they're not being ultra repetitive with all the sequels...so funny how gamer entitlement works. "Too much of the same game with all these sequels" "Oh my god they changed it with the sequels"
> 
> What the fuck ever.



I was kinda thinking the same thing. A lot of people complain about the FPS genre and how everything (even Borderlands 2 for a lot) is turning the industry into gray and brown slop. This comes out (I know it's not an FPS) and suddenly, it's a problem. 

On the other hand, I do believe in in betweens myself. I can understand why people would find SR4 childish and tryhard. Just going too far with going too far. Even if I like it's new direction of fuck all.

On the other foot, people think SR3 went too far sooooo yeah... :I

But this game does have an identity crisis. It's so fun that it literally makes things useless that were once a staple. Why drive, when you run faster than anything in the game? Why call up your homies when nothing can stop you and all they have are SMG's? Why take over territories when you're again, invincible? It really DOES make a lot of SR's staples completely obsolete. 
Look at it like this. It's like how Sonic fans complained about Sonic's boosting and homing attack. It completely removed what made old Sonic games unique platformers in building up momentum, rebounding off enemies, and learning every level's layout to maximize speed. What was needed to be skillful in understanding the game and get to the end was replaced with something admittedly easier. It's the same issue here and it doesn't balance out in any way shape or form. But so far, those aren't _*most*_ peoples grievances with SR4 and I'm not just talking about this thread either. 

No, a dubstep gun and funky colors completely ruined the gameplay for most. LMAO!!!

And even with this identity crisis, I still think it's a badass looking game. It mixes DCU, Crackdown, Infamous, and a few other games into a chimera that has no clue what it's doing...outside of being a game.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 18, 2013)

SR1 was my least favorite game of the series by a noticible amount so i would much rather have something less like it, though the first scene in SR1 was really funny. like i couldn't really get into it's setting when it's gameplay was really hard to get into and much less smooth than any of the other SRs.
Also it's good to have something with a huge production be completely ridiculous, there is a lack of that and it is much needed.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I was kinda thinking the same thing. A lot of people complain about the FPS genre and how everything (even Borderlands 2 for a lot) is turning the industry into gray and brown slop. This comes out (I know it's not an FPS) and suddenly, it's a problem.
> 
> On the other hand, I do believe in in betweens myself. I can understand why people would find SR4 childish and tryhard. Just going too far with going too far. Even if I like it's new direction of fuck all.
> 
> ...



With the 4th one I can understand how they feel the absurdity was too far since it was mentioned it was more of an extension of the 3rd than it being its own game. On the other hand the 3rd one was just hilarious. I'm tired of fat, ugly and snobby gaming nerds telling me that it needs to be hardcore...hardcore really? So you feel you need to recreate thug life on your controller? Are you that fucking stupid?

In addition doesn't seem like you *have* to get those upgrades that make the other things pointless, sounds like you can use them if you want to especially since it's pretty open world. 

There's also the fact that the game isn't afraid to have color. You were talking about grey and brown slop which isn't just the sameness of games but their color palettes. With all that purple you should have a character modeled after Prince being President and streaking. There needs to be a basketball minigame so you can have a Charlie Murpy recreation.

Plus killing assholes in fursuits is fun


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 18, 2013)

To its credit, the gameplay itself looks interesting and fun.

But the humor in it just seems to be punching through the floor of immaturity. 
I preferred SR2 to GTA4 because it was a lot less serious and more fun, and I didn't have to worry about flying through a windshield and dying if I so much as nudged a lamp post with the front end of my car.
But this is reaching into "Let's make a game for the 12-year-old tryhard YOLO swagfags" territory. No thanks.
It's also basically an extended expansion pack. I understand the reasons for this, as have been explained by Volition, but it still seems kind of cheap. 

So I'm not looking forward to GTA 5 over this because "ERmARGERDS dEEP sTOH-RYE u GAIZ". I just think it has a lot more to offer, and the money would be better spent there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> With the 4th one I can understand how they feel the absurdity was too far since it was mentioned it was more of an extension of the 3rd than it being its own game. On the other hand the 3rd one was just hilarious. I'm tired of fat, ugly and snobby gaming nerds telling me that it needs to be hardcore...hardcore really? So you feel you need to recreate thug life on your controller? Are you that fucking stupid?
> 
> In addition doesn't seem like you *have* to get those upgrades that make the other things pointless, sounds like you can use them if you want to especially since it's pretty open world.
> 
> ...



I think maybe XoPachi is right though, people who played the first two Saints Row cant identify with the the other two as it feels like a big departure from the series roots. Its the same reason why sonic games tend to be by generation with one generation not feeling the same thing with another generation's game of the same series. In the first two games, yes we did silly things (SR2 poop truck anyone?) but it was once in a while and off to the side. SR3 wasnt that bad but some of us just felt it wasnt the same idea/theme as the previous 2. As you did say, people knew that SR4 was suppose to be a DLC for Saints Row 3 being made into a standalone. what I'm worried about is that they'll end up with what happen to Dead Island Riptide with people just going "whats the point of this costing this much when hardly anything is added"

Would I play SR4, maybe. I didnt mind SR3 and I played it without going crazy just do continue the story of the 3rd street Saints and the crazy things they did. Friend said I was lucky the british/aussie Voice I had for SR2 was in 3 and seeing that the assets of SR4 is just using the same ones from SR3.

Till I see how 4 turns out I'll gladly just stick with 1-3 with Two still being the best one of the series to me.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 18, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I preferred SR2 to GTA4 because it was a lot less serious and more fun, and I didn't have to worry about flying through a windshield and dying if I so much as nudged a lamp post with the front end of my car. But this is reaching into "Let's make a game for the 12-year-old tryhard YOLO swagfags" territory. No thanks.


pretty sure that's not what this is partially because it doesn't take it's self seriously, and partially cause that mentality comes from grey and brown FPS games. It seems like poeple are taking this game way more serious in it's rediculiousness than it is.
also i'm looking forward to this cause it looks fun and rediculous.
i'm looking slightly forward to GTA 5 cause what they do are amazing satirizations of real life areas. that's why i liked GTA 4 so much, since it was an amazing parody of new york which is somewhere i have actually been too as compared to california.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2013)

Whelp watching some gameplay/walkthru from TheRadBrad on youtube, yes superpowers ARE part of the game but its still early in the game.
Seems the game still just sitting with SR3 grade of things going on though which I'm pretty thankful for right now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

I have never played Saints Row...in my life. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2013)

Alright, so after watching TheRadBrad play SR4 they at least gave a reason for why all the weird things you can do, I'm still waiting for them(as TheRadBrad isnt at that point yet) for why Gat is back, or how is he alive.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 21, 2013)

So yea saints row 4 is pretty darn fun. i really love how you can have the radio on at all times and this is an awesome adition, also custimizing guns is fun. One thing i personally feel slightly meh on is them changing the spanish female voice to a french accent.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 21, 2013)

They need more voices IMO like Aisha Tyler.


----------



## scythemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> They need more voices IMO like Aisha Tyler.



As well as greater variety in pedestrian chatter.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 21, 2013)

This game is fucking amazing. I just finished the story missions today and jesus christ. 

Why are you reading this go play it _RIGHT NOW_


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2013)

Mentova said:


> This game is fucking amazing. I just finished the story missions today and jesus christ.
> 
> Why are you reading this go play it _RIGHT NOW_


Give it to me then :c I want it

and the game too i guess


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I have never played Saints Row...in my life. :3


I told myself that I would probably never play Saints Row III because it just looked pointless and too much like GTA but then I heard Troy Baker's voice and saw there was character customization and thought "well I guess it wouldn't hurt to try it".


----------



## Mentova (Aug 21, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Give it to me then :c I want it
> 
> and the game too i guess



I see what you did there :V

If anyone wants to co op though, my steam name is the same as my forum name.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 22, 2013)

Mentova said:


> This game is fucking amazing. I just finished the story missions today and jesus christ.
> 
> Why are you reading this go play it _RIGHT NOW_


Cause my friend went "I beat the game in 5 hours, main storyline...wanna mess around in SR3?"


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 22, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Give it to me then :c I want it
> 
> and the game too i guess



And here I thought you wanted his Jesus Christ.

Acquired demo so will have fun trying this thing out. I really wasn't going to play any of the saint's row games because I'm tired of gangster/mafia open world shit that tries to be too hardcore. Then I laughed my ass off at the 3rd. If the 4th is everything with the kitchen sink then I'm ok with that, it's like it makes a parody of itself and other games.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 22, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Cause my friend went "I beat the game in 5 hours, main storyline...wanna mess around in SR3?"



This makes no sense 

The only way you can beat the main story in 5 hours is if you ignore all the loyalty missions/side missions and just do each story mission right after another. Not to mention that its waaaaaaay better for messing around in than 3 due to all the crazy weapons, vehicles, and super powers you get. Not to mention more enemy types.

You guys must be Doing It Wrong.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Aug 22, 2013)

The way they did the game makes me want to Sire youngling's with all of the developers... All of them.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 22, 2013)

Mentova said:


> This makes no sense
> 
> The only way you can beat the main story in 5 hours is if you ignore all the loyalty missions/side missions and just do each story mission right after another. Not to mention that its waaaaaaay better for messing around in than 3 due to all the crazy weapons, vehicles, and super powers you get. Not to mention more enemy types.
> 
> You guys must be Doing It Wrong.


What part of "Main story" did you not get?
Also I did not know "seeing how fast you can beat the game" is playing it wrong

Also Gentlemen of Steelport mod for SR3

said group who did the mods for SR2 and SR3 are already working on SR4 mods


----------



## BRN (Aug 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> The thing with changing games with the sequels is that gamers want the developers to add to and further develop and expand upon the things that already exist whilst retaining the core of the game that made it likeable in the first place.
> 
> Not warp the everloving shit out of it.



aaa :c

Naw, this is a really poisonous thing to say!

Developers should make the games they want. They should take their ideas in any direction they want, as far as they like; let their creativity bounce their ideas wherever they wanna go. Making games that appeal to what gamers want is why we have Call of Duty Nineteen. Game developers making the game they themselves want to play is why we got Cave Story. 

Just because the series went in a fucked-up direction doesn't make it less fun. C'mon, non-sequitor is awesome.

EXHIBIT A: http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Shoot_This_Guy_in_the_Face

EXHIBIT B: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWMYMqer1vI


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 22, 2013)

I love both GTA and Saints Row, and while GTA seems to get better with every title; Saints Row peaked at 2. Don't get me wrong, Saint's Row the third was fun as shit, and hell I'd like to play it some more. But with Saints Row the third, they cut out alot of customization options in exchange for sexier graphics; it felt less like "create your style" that Saint's Row 1 and 2 had, and felt more like a "choose your style".

My biggest gripe with Saints Row 3 and 4 is the themes they're using, I'm not into scifi tech like hoverbikes, laser beams and such; and now they're bringing in super powers... *pouts* I miss my GDHC .50

I'd like to play SR4, but I certainly don't want to throw $60 at the title; gamefly here I come!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 22, 2013)

no one seems to mention how much smoother most everything felt from SR2 to SR3. the combat roll in SR3 is so amazing.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 22, 2013)

Shay Feral said:


> I love both GTA and Saints Row, and while GTA seems to get better with every title; Saints Row peaked at 2. Don't get me wrong, Saint's Row the third was fun as shit, and hell I'd like to play it some more. But with Saints Row the third, they cut out alot of customization options in exchange for sexier graphics; it felt less like "create your style" that Saint's Row 1 and 2 had, and felt more like a "choose your style".
> 
> My biggest gripe with Saints Row 3 and 4 is the themes they're using, I'm not into scifi tech like hoverbikes, laser beams and such; and now they're bringing in super powers... *pouts* I miss my GDHC .50
> 
> I'd like to play SR4, but I certainly don't want to throw $60 at the title; gamefly here I come!



I find SR more gender neutral. I can play in the later series whatever gender I want and I'm treated pretty much the same. If I want I can get a sex change in the middle of the game - making it more amusing even with the comments from the crew.

GTA not so much - sure there's gameplay mechanics people like but the prostitutes are all girls as far as I know. Doesn't really appeal to other gender or sexuality. 

It's funny how you mention you don't like Sci Fi but like being a furry, but oh well. I mean I don't generally like the kinds of GTA games but I gave SR a try and find it funny. I have seen people play GTA and just find it uninteresting and a turn off. So different strokes for different folks. 

It's just funny because people could come and say my gripes about GTA are minor but it's really part of the overall experience of the game, just like I find the gripes for SR in counterbalance minor as well.


----------



## Midnight_Amethyst (Aug 22, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> no one seems to mention how much smoother most everything felt from SR2 to SR3. the combat roll in SR3 is so amazing.



True, the comabt and driving was alot better but they did cut alot of things from the game as well.
Hell the maps is smaller than the second game and they dropped alot of customisation from the game and just smoothed out what was left.

Don't get me wrong, I love the series and the third is fun as well, but it feels like a step sown in terms of post story gameplay.
Hell part of the reason that I enjoyed the second game was due to some of the bugs and glitches it had (played on 360, that pc port was horrid, forget it exists and move on).

Is it possible for a game to be _too_ polished to the point where something feels like its missing?
Perhaps I'm just missing something, but SR3 doesnt seem like a big step from the second, more like they fixed alot fo bugs by removing the bugged features and just polished what was left, then put a sprinkle of humor over it.

Edit: 





Shay Feral said:


> it felt less like "create your style" that Saint's Row 1 and 2 had, and felt more like a "choose your style"


THAT is what I'm talking about


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I find SR more gender neutral. I can play in the later series whatever gender I want and I'm treated pretty much the same. If I want I can get a sex change in the middle of the game - making it more amusing even with the comments from the crew.
> 
> GTA not so much - sure there's gameplay mechanics people like but the prostitutes are all girls as far as I know. Doesn't really appeal to other gender or sexuality.
> 
> ...



Please re-read my post, I think you tried a little too hard.

GTA is simply a more down to earth title than Saints Row, with a heavy focus on their protagonist(s) and story. While Saint's Row on the other hand is more about just being an over the top sandbox, it's more about being "ballzy" than having a well written story. Say what you will, but Saints Row has never had the strongest story.

And that's totally fine, I love GTA for what it is and I love Saints Row for what it is. I'm not going to ride Saints Row 4 too hard until I actually play the game, but it doesn't mean I'm not gonna have my reservations. It's not just the theme with aliens, it's also the gameplay with "super powers" that's a bit off putting.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 22, 2013)

I did read it, you just enforced the whole irony.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2013)

SIX said:


> aaa :c
> 
> Naw, this is a really poisonous thing to say!
> 
> ...



SIX...no.

I don't think SR4 is warped too bad, but what Gibby said is spot on for games in general that span more than two titles. Otherwise it loses it's identity. It's why RE6, Sonic Unleashed, and a few others flopped among fans. They played fine, but were so vastly different, that the fans couldn't even recognize it at the same game series. 
You don't take Metroid Prime, suddenly turn it into a puzzle game and call it Metroid Prime 4. Bit reaching, but you get the point I'm trying to make. You can do something different, but what makes the series unique should still be present. Mario Sunshine (despite the stupid backlash it got) did this perfectly. It introduced new mechanics and expanded on what made Mario 64 superb as a platformer.

Cave Story is not a good example because Cave Story is a single game. Just putting that there.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I did read it, you just enforced the whole irony.



No, Arsh, I was rather specific in my post about what I disliked and then _you_ generalized it; you read what you wanted to read.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 22, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> What part of "Main story" did you not get?
> Also I did not know "seeing how fast you can beat the game" is playing it wrong
> 
> Also Gentlemen of Steelport mod for SR3
> ...



All of it apparently since this isn't a linear shooter that you do mission after mission. You're intended to fuck around, which is why your buddy beat it in like 5 hours. If you buy sandbox games to plow through the story you are of course only going to get a fraction of the intended playtime and enjoyment out of them.

And Idolninja already had mods out for 4 the day it launched and has been working on shit tons with an actual SDK that volition gave him. So GoSP for 4 is probably gunna be out pretty damn soon.



Shay Feral said:


> My biggest gripe with Saints Row 3 and 4 is the themes they're using,  I'm not into scifi tech like hoverbikes, laser beams and such; and now  they're bringing in super powers... *pouts* I miss my GDHC .50



Good news, you can get a Desert Eagle in 4 :V

(btw the .44 shepherd was hella better than the GDHC .50)



Gibby said:


> The thing with changing games with the sequels is  that gamers want the developers to add to and further develop and expand  upon the things that already exist whilst retaining the core of the  game that made it likeable in the first place.
> 
> Not warp the everloving shit out of it.



But that is exactly what they did. They took what is good and developed it further. I don't understand why people want Saints Row to go back to being a GTA knock off.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 22, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Good news, you can get a Desert Eagle in 4 :V
> 
> (btw the .44 shepherd was hella better than the GDHC .50)



Cool

Yeah, in SR 1 the .44 Shep was superior to the standard GDHC because it was an instant kill. But in SR2 I can't tell any difference between the two shot for shot; they both take down most people with two shots and have the same rate of fire, but the GDHC holds two more rounds.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2013)

...Holy shit. I was wondering why I saw people stop talking about that game. It was huge and I was always seeing "XXXXX is now playing Killing Floor" pop up. I didn't think the game fell that hard.



Shay Feral said:


> No, Arsh, I was rather specific in my post about what I disliked and then _you_ generalized it; you read what you wanted to read.



Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh boy... 9-9


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2013)

I missed it. I thought it wasn't gonna be anything special so I didn't even try it to form an opinion. Sucks that in this day in age, it actually CAN be too late to try certain games. :<


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I missed it. I thought it wasn't gonna be anything special so I didn't even try it to form an opinion. Sucks that in this day in age, it actually CAN be too late to try certain games. :<



Just... there was nothing like acing a Hell on Earth difficulty game with a full 6-man team on the top tower KF-Icebreaker amongst the thunderstorms. ;-;

That will never happen again.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Think of it as Brutal Doom having sex with the Matrix and having some kind of baby and pumping it with steroids and then doing bio-weapon experiments on it and giving it a rock/metal soundtrack that plays wherever it goes.
> 
> Killing Floor was absolutely fucking amazing and I was obsessed with that game.
> 
> ...


My friend still blame TF2 fans for the collapse, "they only got the game to get their damn hats then they leave


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think it's somewhat valid.
> 
> Since TWI got a sales boost by including TF2 items, they repeated more and more of the outlandish retarded shit. The players who came from TF2 to play KF were also fucking awful at the game as if it were genetic.
> 
> I remember it getting to a point where if someone saw someone wearing the TF2 Pyro skin on a suicidal server, they were kicked on sight regardless of level.



This is the funniest thing to have ever come from you. ROFL


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think it's somewhat valid.
> 
> Since TWI got a sales boost by including TF2 items, they repeated more and more of the outlandish retarded shit. The players who came from TF2 to play KF were also fucking awful at the game as if it were genetic.
> 
> I remember it getting to a point where if someone saw someone wearing the TF2 Pyro skin on a suicidal server, they were kicked on sight regardless of level.


I stopped playing when they added...."golden guns" Sure its nice they added more characters to play as...but really when you just do that kind of stuff.
"ya just become that game people play off and on with little value of it"

Specially since I'm a level 6 Sharp Shooter...a lever Rifle will get me thru the game until the final round which I will gladly switch to a crossbow.



Mentova said:


> All of it apparently since this isn't a linear shooter that you do mission after mission. You're intended to fuck around, which is why your buddy beat it in like 5 hours. If you buy sandbox games to plow through the story you are of course only going to get a fraction of the intended playtime and enjoyment out of them.
> 
> And Idolninja already had mods out for 4 the day it launched and has been working on shit tons with an actual SDK that volition gave him. So GoSP for 4 is probably gunna be out pretty damn soon.


too bad Gentleman of the (Row, Steelport) is a community mod where they take mods from others and work em together. I havent heard of the usual other people who do the balances(yes there is a person who does this), adding weapons, Vehicles, and more missions as of yet.

Also...SR3/4 is more linear than SR2 and 1, so dont use that Linear BS on me as a person who played 1-3 and watched a friend do 4. They do it that way so you can have more on your plate when you do the "after the game ended" fun while in 1 and 2 you had to do the other activities to progress the story.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 22, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> too bad Gentleman of the (Row, Steelport) is a community mod where they take mods from others and work em together. I havent heard of the usual other people who do the balances(yes there is a person who does this), adding weapons, Vehicles, and more missions as of yet.
> 
> Also...SR3/4 is more linear than SR2 and 1, so dont use that Linear BS on me as a person who played 1-3 and watched a friend do 4. They do it that way so you can have more on your plate when you do the "after the game ended" fun while in 1 and 2 you had to do the other activities to progress the story.


That is because I'm pretty sure only a few select people have the SDK at the moment, but its been confirmed that it will be released. Even for the older games. Volition even said they want steam workshop support for 4. So there isn't going to be a lack of mods.

So you're saying you'd rather have to grind respect to unlock more missions like in 1/2 instead of just being able to do whatever whenever? They probably got rid of that because it was a bad idea. And it is far from a linear game. The missions _themselves_ might be linear, but so were the ones from 1 and 2. Linear games are like Call of Duty, where you literally are just forced from set piece to set piece without being able to do anything. I wouldn't call a game where you can go "hmmm, do I do this next mission, go find some bitchin' cars, do some side activities, or just wander around the city for shits and giggles" a linear game.

Just... I seriously don't understand why people are so mad at Volition for making Saints Row into something other than a bland GTA clone. I can understand if that isn't your thing, and I can understand disliking the game, but its _good_ that they did something new and different. Saints Row is probably a hell of a lot more popular now and the games are crazy good. Hell, I was even skeptical at first with 4 but they ended up doing it great and it even still feels like a Saints Row game. They even have gang shit in it. So if you want a gang simulator, go play GTA. If you want a game to fuck around in and be a goofball, get Saints Row.



Gibby said:


> That's what Saints Row has done to itself. The only thing that really  remains that actually IS Saints Row is the name, and the general  structure of the game's workings. 90% of the game was GTA with different  ingredients. It was more gangsta simulator with some quirkiness worked  into the game's progression and things to do in it (which were not aided  by cheats).


I 100% disagree with this. KF got fucked up by the devs being dumb and adding pointless shit and not really doing what the players wanted.

People play Saints Row because its fun to fuck around in and the plot doesn't take itself super seriously. I don't think I'd call it a gang sim with some quirkiness. That's more of what I'd call GTA. Since 2 Saints Row has always been pretty ridiculous. 2 had you do shit like put radioactive waste in a dude's tattoo ink, kidnap his girlfriend and put her in the trunk of a car at a monster truck rally, spray shit all over a city for money, swordfight a gang leader on a flaming boat, and fight a voodoo priest who would force throw you and rez himself. Hell, the DLC for 2 had ultor trying to make zombies if I recall, with the zombies in 3 being the payoff. Since 2, saints row has always been a goofy, ridiculous game. So why is it a problem now?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 22, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I 100% disagree with this. KF got fucked up by the devs being dumb and adding pointless shit and not really doing what the players wanted.



Hey, I liked Saints Row 1/2 for reasons

Don't I count?

You know what really disappointed me with 3? There was absolutely no in-game incentive to do stuff like store robberies anymore, no reason to work up from petty cash and do the Hood Lyfe shit which was fun. You just go almost straight to battle tanks. 



> People play Saints Row because its fun to fuck around in and the plot doesn't take itself super seriously. I don't think I'd call it a gang sim with some quirkiness. That's more of what I'd call GTA. Since 2 Saints Row has always been pretty ridiculous. 2 had you do shit like put radioactive waste in a dude's tattoo ink, kidnap his girlfriend and put her in the trunk of a car at a monster truck rally, spray shit all over a city for money, swordfight a gang leader on a flaming boat, and fight a voodoo priest who would force throw you and rez himself. Hell, the DLC for 2 had ultor trying to make zombies if I recall, with the zombies in 3 being the payoff. Since 2, saints row has always been a goofy, ridiculous game. So why is it a problem now?



Think about Spongebob Squarepants.

It was funny, dumb, wierd, quirky, and witty.

Then it got trying-too-hard batshit retarded random and was painful to see.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Hey, I liked Saints Row 1/2 for reasons
> 
> Don't I count?
> 
> ...



I actually never robbed stores or anything in 2, but I can see what you're saying since there really isn't any reason to do that stuff in 3 other than challenges. I think we're gunna have to agree to disagree with the rest though since I really don't think its as lolrandumb and trying too hard as you seem to think. 4 has some pretty clever moments, and some pretty fucking dark moments. I can understand preferring the tone of the earlier games more but I just don't get why some people are so up and arms and think the series jumped the shark on 3/4.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Think about Spongebob Squarepants.
> 
> It was funny, dumb, wierd, quirky, and witty.
> 
> Then it got trying-too-hard batshit retarded random and was painful to see.



Sadly. QnQ

Fuckin grew up on Spongebob. Buck toothed motherfucker came out when I was 6 years old.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Sadly. QnQ
> 
> Fuckin grew up on Spongebob. Buck toothed motherfucker came out when I was 6 years old.



Sponge Bob was the hero of our generation. 
Or some shit like that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Sponge Bob was the hero of our generation.
> Or some shit like that.



Lasted a looooonnnng time too. He only recently turned awkward. That show was HYSTERICAL for a good while.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Lasted a looooonnnng time too. He only recently turned awkward. That show was HYSTERICAL for a good while.


Many memories caused by the rectangle. 
Gawd I miss non-retard Sponge bob. 

We have absolute garbage for cartoons now. 

Also Saints Row... Aliens?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Many memories caused by the rectangle.
> Gawd I miss non-retard Sponge bob.
> 
> We have absolute garbage for cartoons now.
> ...



There were Aliens in one of the DLCs for the 3rd already iirc.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> There were Aliens in one of the DLCs for the 3rd already iirc.



Nope. There was one that added Genki missions, one about the saints movie Gangstas in Space, and one about an evil Gat clone.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> There were Aliens in one of the DLCs for the 3rd already iirc.


Those were fake though! 

Aliens are the _sane _part of SR:4
The is batshit insane.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Those were fake though!
> 
> Aliens are the _sane _part of SR:4
> The is batshit insane.



I know it's actors for a movie because Saint's Row is a parody of itself being a franchise.  But Saint's Row is gameception which makes it funnier.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi, does anyone here know when Amazon will have *Saints Row IV: National Treasure Edition (PS3)* available for purchase?

I hope they don't make us wait until August, that would be unfortunate.


----------



## FerretXing (Jul 28, 2014)

I only have played SR3 myself and didnt have the patience to finish it. From the gameplays SR4 just looks even more childish so Ill pass on this one


----------

